# Cream or white 28" Tires



## Luckykat32

Ok, so I know the rim/tire dilemma for 28" wheels has been going on for some time, but for my new rider...1919 Black Beauty, I've decided on the european Westwood rims, which are 40x635 (or true 28 x 1 1/2), which I can find black tires for in the US, but not cream/white tires (with a nice vintage looking tread) here...anyone have any suggestions?


    I've found cream ones in Germany: http://classic-cycle.de/en/Tires-Tubes-and-Supplies/28x1-1-2-40x635-Ralson-Tires-creme.html
     and White tires: http://classic-cycle.de/en/Tires-Tubes-and-Supplies/Tires-Classic-Cycle-white-28-x-1-1-2-40-x-635.html

And those tread patterns aren't awful but they dont look as old as I want them to when mounted (I've seen a set).

Any other places you guys have seen white or cream tires?  I dont mind paying the shipping from Europe, but obviously I don't prefer it...but all the Schwalbe tires are terrible looking, so I want something that looks right.


----------



## Gary Mc

*Retrocykel*

Retrocykel BEADED-EDGE TIRE 28 X 1 ½ (CREAM).  I haven't tried them but they look great in cream or red. $28 each.

http://retrocykel.myshopify.com/products/beaded-edge-tire-28-x-1-cream


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

The Electra Amsterdams are as close as it gets.


----------



## bricycle

Gary Mc said:


> Retrocykel BEADED-EDGE TIRE 28 X 1 ½ (CREAM).  I haven't tried them but they look great in cream or red. $28 each.
> 
> http://retrocykel.myshopify.com/products/beaded-edge-tire-28-x-1-cream




those are kool.......


----------



## gtdohn

Electra Amsterdams have been discontinued. You won't find them anywhere, I know, I tried.


----------



## Gary Mc

gtdohn said:


> Electra Amsterdams have been discontinued. You won't find them anywhere, I know, I tried.




yep, now you are limited in 700c to either Schwalbe Delta Cruisers or Continental Retro Ride Urban Bicycle Tire.  Glad I bought a couple of sets of Electra Amsterdams for my current projects before they discontinued them.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Damn, Damn!


----------



## Machine Age Victim

Here's who made them as of 2010: http://lovelybike.blogspot.com/2010/10/cream-tires-directory.html


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

I tried contacting Electra Amsterdam but their email address no longer works.
It seems like manufactured goods get skimpier all of the time until there is no more quality left.


----------



## Luckykat32

I disagree with the tread on the Amsterdam...I think they look terrible...vintage tires mostly had more "grip" coming off the tire...the grip didnt hug the tire like modern tires...and all older tires I've seen never have any grip on the side wall (only manufacturer marks).






Gary Mc said:


> yep, now you are limited in 700c to either Schwalbe Delta Cruisers or Continental Retro Ride Urban Bicycle Tire.  Glad I bought a couple of sets of Electra Amsterdams for my current projects before they discontinued them.


----------



## Luckykat32

I agree with you, Gary, and Bri...these are probably the best I've seen in ahile...& will look good on a black rim.

THANKS!





Gary Mc said:


> Retrocykel BEADED-EDGE TIRE 28 X 1 ½ (CREAM).  I haven't tried them but they look great in cream or red. $28 each.
> 
> http://retrocykel.myshopify.com/products/beaded-edge-tire-28-x-1-cream


----------



## Luckykat32

I have this westwood rim from Classic Cycle in Germany: http://classic-cycle.de/en/Ready-Spanned-Wheels-Rims-Parts/Rims/Westwood-Rim-black-28-x-1-1-2-36-holes.html

I assume that this "beaded edge" tire won't work on my rim?  Any input?







Gary Mc said:


> Retrocykel BEADED-EDGE TIRE 28 X 1 ½ (CREAM).  I haven't tried them but they look great in cream or red. $28 each.
> 
> http://retrocykel.myshopify.com/products/beaded-edge-tire-28-x-1-cream


----------



## rustyspoke66

Luckykat32 said:


> I have this westwood rim from Classic Cycle in Germany: http://classic-cycle.de/en/Ready-Spanned-Wheels-Rims-Parts/Rims/Westwood-Rim-black-28-x-1-1-2-36-holes.html
> 
> I assume that this "beaded edge" tire won't work on my rim?  Any input?




It will work the ISO is correct. Both are 635.


----------



## Machine Age Victim

But there's no lip on the inside of the rim, you'll need a steel bead tire


----------



## rustyspoke66

The retrocykel tires look like they have a kevlar bead that is lighter and stronger than a steal bead with the advantage of being foldable. Once you have seated them on the rim they are not going anywhere. You may want to watch them with that style rim as you inflate them and make sure they stay in place as the pressure goes up.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

How about these? They are 700c x 50mm.
I think the reflective strip and the script can be removed.


----------



## Iverider

I like the look of those too. They are probably too wide though. My 700-38c wtb pathfinder tires only have about 3/16" clearance in the chain stays.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

I may be able to shoehorn them on my 1899 Iver Johnson.
Maybe I can find someone on The Cabe that wants to sell me some Electra Amsterdam tires?


----------



## slick

Gary Mc said:


> Retrocykel BEADED-EDGE TIRE 28 X 1 ½ (CREAM).  I haven't tried them but they look great in cream or red. $28 each.
> 
> http://retrocykel.myshopify.com/products/beaded-edge-tire-28-x-1-cream





Gary, so what rims can be used with these tires that look like a steel clad rim? I was going to run the Velocity p35 rim with the Electra Amsterdam tires on a handfull of early bikes i have laced into early hubs but now that i read that the Electra tires are discontinued....i'm STUCK! Where do i go from here?


----------



## Iverider

These are the right size

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=280750980133

Approximately 1.5" tire. I've never used them, but they're cheap enough to try!

I like the chevron pattern of the WTB Pathway but they're black only.


----------



## Wing Your Heel

I have the 28 x 1 1/2 beaded edge tyres on my daily rider. They are excellent tyres, my favourite. No stand-out coloured name on the wall, and they ride well. As you say, also in red.

However, that bike has beaded edge wheels; not sure how they'd go onto ordinary wheels? 

Early 1900s German bikes have 28 x 1 1/2 wheels, but they seem to be a different 28 x 1 1/2 from English 28 x 1 1/2 ! I've bought these tyres fit German bikes, but not tried them on English.







Here's more pics, some with close ups of tyres

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/bikes-1800s/1898-1899/1899-triumph-resilient-model-25aa-road-racer/


I use 28 x 1/2 Schwalbe (below) on most of my bikes, because they are cheap and such excellent tyres. Not early tread style. In England they are sold with blue sidewall stripe, so I have to import them from Germany. 








I've also used Ralsons before. They have a good looking tread pattern but they are lousy tyres. They are made in India, not always exactly correct size. Sometimes break an inner tube getting them on. Not for sale in UK, again imported from Germany.


----------



## bricycle

'Thanks for the info Mate!


----------



## Luckykat32

Thanks for info Rusty...if you think the beaded edge tire will stay on my westwood rim from Classic Cycle...I'm going to give it a try!

It's gonna be a $60 try, so I wanted be sure.







rustyspoke66 said:


> The retrocykel tires look like they have a kevlar bead that is lighter and stronger than a steal bead with the advantage of being foldable. Once you have seated them on the rim they are not going anywhere. You may want to watch them with that style rim as you inflate them and make sure they stay in place as the pressure goes up.


----------



## Luckykat32

Here's that tire in white: http://www.junkyrustybikes.co/shop/700c/white-700x38c-deli-pair-of-tires/
   I use a pair on my faux wood P35s & they look great & the tread design is nice.





Krautwaggen said:


> These are the right size
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=280750980133
> 
> Approximately 1.5" tire. I've never used them, but they're cheap enough to try!
> 
> I like the chevron pattern of the WTB Pathway but they're black only.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Man!
Those are cheaper than dirt!
How are they holding up for wear!
They don't look too bad but sure do miss the Electra Amsterdam tires. ;^(
BTW Brian. How is the bank job renovation coming along?


----------



## Luckykat32

White tires from Junky Rusty Bikes are holding up well..I dont ride them everyday, but I did for a few months & they still look good, but they are definately white, not cream, but nothing a little wood varnish wouldn't fix if you prefer cream.


----------



## Luckykat32

Does anyone else have any input about putting a "beaded edge" tire into a regular (non-beaded edge) rim?  Will it hold?


----------



## Wing Your Heel

*beaded edge to ordinary rim*

Does anyone else have any input about putting a "beaded edge" tire into a regular (non-beaded edge) rim? Will it hold?


No it won't work. I tried it years ago without success.

However, I did notice that someone else said it would. 

So i'll keep an open mind on the subject, will try fitting one on monday to a normal 28 x 1 1/2 metal rim to see what happens, and photograph the results


----------



## filmonger

*RE: Westwood rims*

Well I just recv'd a pair of black westwood rims 28 x 1 1/2 ...width is abot 38mm and most 635 tires should fit. I recv'd mine from Classic-Cycle.de   ( http://classic-cycle.de/en/Ready-Sp...les.html?listtype=search&searchparam=westwood  )  

I did this as an experiment to see how the rims works as a solution - as well as the tires. So I will take pictures and keep you informed of the process. 

I ordered The Tires Classic Cycle ( white ) 28 x 1 1/2 40x635....(  http://classic-cycle.de/en/Tires-Tu...-Classic-Cycle-white-28-x-1-1-2-40-x-635.html  ) I will stain these to age the white. Again I will post photos of this process. I also ordered these in grey ( http://classic-cycle.de/en/Tires-Tubes-and-Supplies/28x1-1-2-40x635-GREY-Tires-grey.html )









I quite like the look of these rims - the black with gold stripe is very vintage. They are very heavy steel. My only complaint is that when they were packed they needed slightly more care taken. They just covered these in thin cling wrap and thin card board. They really needed a thicker plastic layer - as mine had a small amount of scratching ( should come out with a buff ). I recommend that if anyone orders these they request a more robust packing job.


----------



## Luckykat32

Those are the same black westwood rims I have...let Mr know if you try putting a "beaded tire" on those rims...I REALLY want to know if they'll stay on the rim. 




filmonger said:


> Well I just recv'd a pair of black westwood rims 28 x 1 1/2 ...width is abot 38mm and most 635 tires should fit. I recv'd mine from Classic-Cycle.de   ( http://classic-cycle.de/en/Ready-Sp...les.html?listtype=search&searchparam=westwood  )
> 
> I did this as an experiment to see how the rims works as a solution - as well as the tires. So I will take pictures and keep you informed of the process.
> 
> I ordered The Tires Classic Cycle ( white ) 28 x 1 1/2 40x635....(  http://classic-cycle.de/en/Tires-Tu...-Classic-Cycle-white-28-x-1-1-2-40-x-635.html  ) I will stain these to age the white. Again I will post photos of this process. I also ordered these in grey ( http://classic-cycle.de/en/Tires-Tubes-and-Supplies/28x1-1-2-40x635-GREY-Tires-grey.html )
> 
> View attachment 112043View attachment 112044View attachment 112045
> 
> I quite like the look of these rims - the black with gold stripe is very vintage. They are very heavy steel. My only complaint is that when they were packed they needed slightly more care taken. They just covered these in thin cling wrap and thin card board. They really needed a thicker plastic layer - as mine had a small amount of scratching ( should come out with a buff ). I recommend that if anyone orders these they request a more robust packing job.


----------



## filmonger

*Beaded tires*

Will do luckcat ... I will order a couple to see. My experience on wooden rims is that they do not work.... but only to a degree - so it is hit and miss. Enough misses to make me recommend not using them. This is mainly due to slight size fluctuations rather than the bead itself. This said I will try them on these rims in order to explore the question further.


----------



## Wing Your Heel

*?*

Beaded edge 28" fits onto a metal 28" rim but does not seem stable enough for riding. Display only


----------



## filmonger

*RE: Just Recv'd these 28inch Clincher tires*

OK Here are Pics of the tires from classic-cycle.de The Branding on the grey tires is Innova..... They seem OK - but they could use with a little quality control - will let you know how they work out once I mount them. Just thought you would like to see them. Most likely can get rid of the branding on the white tires with a little elbow grease - the other markings are not too noticeable. They should do fine as functional vintage looking tires - we will see once they are mounted.


----------



## ozzmonaut

I wish I'd seen those ralson 28 x 1 1/2. I had a wood rimmed hawthorne and someone before me had placed Schwinn sport touring tires , not sure which size, I thought it was 27" but it turns out schwinn size 26" s-6 was pretty close to the same size. They inflated and held air and rode fine for a good while until I destroyed them removing them. I rode them extensively too. Tight corners, high speeds. So in short, they can work but are a bear to install, and will likely not survive removal if left on for a long time. They had probably been on these wood wheels since the 70's. Really I wish I'd just left them on so they could have been used more.


----------



## Machine Age Victim

Filmonger, 0000 steel wool alone will get the label off the tire and not harm the color, worked on my specialized hemispheres.


----------



## Hermanator3

filmonger said:


> OK Here are Pics of the tires from classic-cycle.de The Branding on the grey tires is Innova..... They seem OK - but they could use with a little quality control - will let you know how they work out once I mount them. Just thought you would like to see them. Most likely can get rid of the branding on the white tires with a little elbow grease - the other markings are not too noticeable. They should do fine as functional vintage looking tires - we will see once they are mounted.
> 
> View attachment 113047View attachment 113048View attachment 113049View attachment 113050View attachment 113051




The grey tires kind of look like tires used on wheel chairs.


----------



## filmonger

*RE: Tires*

Interesting thought......


----------



## Luckykat32

Those white tire treads are just ok...but the gray ones are great!  I have the same tread on the red tires I got from classic cycle. I just can't figure out why its not the same for the white or cream tires...I guess those will have to do.  Any other suggestions out there?





filmonger said:


> OK Here are Pics of the tires from classic-cycle.de The Branrding on the grey tires is Innova..... They seem OK - but they could use with a little quality control - will let you know how they work out once I mount them. Just thought you would like to see them. Most likely can get rid of the branding on the white tires with a little elbow grease - the other markings are not too noticeable. They should do fine as functional vintage looking tires - we will see once they are mounted.
> 
> View attachment 113047View attachment 113048View attachment 113049View attachment 113050View attachment 113051


----------



## Retrocykel

Hi guys,

I'm the dude who sells the beaded edge tires at: http://www.retrocykel.com

Someone in the thread suggested these beaded edge tires may stay in placed because they are reinforced, so I just did a quick test. 

I just wanted to chip in. I happened to have a black with gold pinstripe westwood rim like the one mentioned from classic-cycle (they are Rigida Van Shothorst rims).

The tires stay in place for show, but pop out if you were to ride that combination. For these tires you need clincher rims, though there may be some vintage westwood clincher rims in existence.  On clincher rims the tires rock, and they go onto almost all my 28s.

Speaking of westwood, I have one 28" ISO 635 steel leftover westwood rim, black w gold pinstripe, (see photos) if someone is interested:







 sales@retrocykel.com


----------



## Retrocykel

Sorry, I missed it on the first go: Wing Your Heel's Triumph earlier in the thread sports westwood clincher rims (aewsome bike btw), so they do (did) exist, just not the new ones that classic-cycle have in stock


----------



## filmonger

*RE: Beaded 28's*

Cool - Now we know.......thank you! It's the same for wood Rims then - Keep that in mind....


----------



## sm2501

Tire sizing is very confusing. I suggest that you read this article-

http://sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html

The Westwood rims have a bead diameter of 635, which was popular (and still is) in England and India on work bikes. Very hard tire to find in the US with much variety. I found black from one of my distributors, but that was pretty much it. I saw a online seller in New Orleans selling a Schwabel tire in cream in the 635 size, but could not find any of my distributors who had them. Obviously available in Europe from the links provided in an earlier post. 

The more common size seen here and pretty much everywhere else is 622, which will also be be marked as a 700c. That is the size that the Amsterdam tires are. These tires would fit the Amish made clincher rims that Noah is making, and pretty much any road or hybrid rim that you would find at your local bike shop. 

Here's an interesting article that Nostalgic Dave wrote about modern rims that he found and used the Amsterdam tires-

http://www.nostalgic.net/restoration-of-a-1918-harley-davidson-bicycle-part-7-wheels-and-tires

As far as the availability of the Amsterdam tires, my dealer website shows them to be out of stock, but does not give a replenish date. I tried calling them, but all the sales staff is at Interbike, the big bicycle dealer show. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Balloontyre

This link is also helpful
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?21856-Rim-and-tire-sizing&highlight=tire+sizing


----------



## supper15fiets

I wander if a velocity p35 rim wil fit this tire of 
Hutchinson GT Road Wired Tire 28-622 have three very nice tires that are have a nice vintage look and there not expensive.


----------



## Luckykat32

*I WANT CREAM/WHITE TIRES...do YOU?*

I'm thinking about just placing an order with Classic Cycle in Germany for some cream tires and maybe some white walls for 28 x 1 1/2" tires (ISO=635x40...not 700c)

Does anyone else want a pair?  Shipping is around $55 for one pair, so it would cost me $98 for ONE PAIR!  its just not worth it...I'd rather order a few pair to reduce the cost per pair.

LOCAL prefered (for saving money on shipping), but let me know if you want a pair too...

http://classic-cycle.de/en/Tires-Tubes-and-Supplies/Tires/28x1-1-2-40x635-Ralson-Tires-creme.html


http://classic-cycle.de/en/Tires-Tubes-and-Supplies/Tires/Tires-Classic-Cycle-Black-with-white-wall28-x-1-1-2-40-x-635.html


----------

